# Gentoo Kernel Sources

## metalhedd

I recently had some problems with IDEon my MSI KT3 Mobo.  I ended up emailing the Developer of all the Kernel IDE Stuff and he told me to use 2.4.19-pre7 or higher and it should work.  (I guess the VIA KT333 isn't supported in older versions) my question is, which build of 2.4.19 is the Gentoo kernel source based on? Will it include the improved IDE Code that is in pre7+?

----------

## delta407

```
# less /usr/src/gentoo-2.4.19-r7/README.gentoo
```

gentoo-sources is currently 2.4.19-pre7-ac2.

----------

## metalhedd

Excellent -- is there a way to find out which version it is using? is it somewhere in the source tree?

----------

## delta407

Uhhh... yeah.

```
# less /usr/src/gentoo-2.4.19-r7/README.gentoo
```

----------

## sy5tematic

 *metalhedd wrote:*   

> I recently had some problems with IDEon my MSI KT3 Mobo.  I ended up emailing the Developer of all the Kernel IDE Stuff and he told me to use 2.4.19-pre7 or higher and it should work.  (I guess the VIA KT333 isn't supported in older versions) my question is, which build of 2.4.19 is the Gentoo kernel source based on? Will it include the improved IDE Code that is in pre7+?

 

I had the same problem (as will any mobo with the 8233a southbridge), and ended up patching the kernel directly.  patch can be found here

http://van-dijk.net/linuxkernel/200151/1571.html.  The patch applies against  sys-kernel/xfs-sources with only one problem; I had to add the line 

```
+#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_VIA_8233A      0x3147
```

 to linux/include/linux/pci_ids.h by hand.  

No problems so far.

I don't know about the latest gentoo-sources version, but you can check the driver version number in linux/drivers/ide/via82cxxx.c  - it should be something like 

```
$Id: via82cxxx.c,v 3.33 2001/12/23 22:46:12 vojtech Exp $
```

UPDATE:  I checked - the latest kernel (2.4.19-x) prduced by doing an "emerge gentoo-sources" does have support for the 8233a built in.

----------

